# Easy Chicken Recipes Please



## MrsGB (Oct 30, 2007)

Im fairly new to cooking and Im looking for easy, quick and yummy chicken recipes with step by step instructions to get me ramped up. 

Things with 3 chicken breasts in a baking dish with something crunchy or a yummy sauce, and a side dish.

I just looked through the nurse erin thread and other threads and need specific recipes if anyone has, not just chicken suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## GB (Oct 30, 2007)

I am bumping this up because I have a vested interest in this one  My wonderful wife wants to cook dinner for her family (which I love her for). She asked me what to make and i told her the best thing to do would be to ask our DC family as I know they would not let us down! Thanks guys!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome, Mrs. GB!  I wondered when I saw that user name. 



> Things with 3 chicken breasts in a baking dish with something crunchy or a yummy sauce, and a side dish.


hmmmm.. chicken breasts are so easily overcooked (read _dry_) that I never bake them. I feel I have more control over how they come out if I have them on the stove where I can watch them. In the oven, it's too easy to walk away and a couple of minutes too long can result in .... well, BAD results. 

Are you at all interested in trying to do chicken breasts on top of the stove?

OTOH, I do whole chickens in the oven all the time.  That's a whole different story.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

Both Epicurious and VideoJug (both .com sites) have videos showing you step by step instructions, some recipes are easy, some a bit more complex.  They might be good starting places for you.  

I tend to be a "throw-together" cook more than a recipe follower - short-term memory issues!  I tend to forget the instruction I just read by the time I turn around to the stove!  I try to break the recipe down into the intention of the step and work with that.  Taste dictates a lot as to what I add in to a dish, so even if I start with a recipe, it usually has evolved into something different when served.  I don't do complex dishes anymore.  Keep it simple keeps me satisfied!

Here is one quickie for you though.  (Preheat your oven to 180deg C -not sure of the US equivalent.  Lightly grease an oven tray ready for your chicken.) Easiest thing to do with chicken breasts though is to get a freezer bag and fill it with enough breadcrumbs to sufficiently cover all the chicken but it is better to have more than less.  Add to that finely grated parmesan cheese (1/3 of the volume of breadcrumbs) and a bit of ground pepper, but not too much.  Crack an egg into a dish large enough to take your chicken piece (one at a time), and lightly beat it up, just enough to combine the yolk and white.  With only one hand, put the chicken piece into the egg wash, turn it over and place into the bag. Shake the bag until the chicken is well coated with the cheese crumb mixture.  Remove from bag and place directly onto the tray.  Repeat with additional pieces.  The chicken should take between 30 and 45 minutes depending on your oven and the thickness of the chicken piece.  Turn the chicken over part way through. You want the juices of the chicken to run clear before serving but you also want the crumb mixture to be golden.  The thinner piece of chicken, the quicker it will cook.  You may prefer to use a chicken schnitzel piece instead of an actual breast, or butterfly the breast instead.  Best served with a garden or Greek salad, preferably with lots of tomato or cherry tomatoes, and lightly dressed with balsamic vinegar.  If you want bread as well, go for something like a herb bread which you can put in the oven a few minutes before serving.

You can also pan fry that dish, or start it in a pan and finish in the oven. The pan effect will allow for more golden crunchy crumbing, but the oven will provide a more thorough cooking of the meat. Good luck.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Miss GB! It's nice to meet you! I certainly do admire you for being able to put up with Mr. GB!! You deserve a medal!! It seems he and I both married well! 

 Anyway, I have recipe I want to share,(simple & easy) but I will have to wait until noon to post it. Ya see I have to check with Miss Uncle Bob to make sure I am remembering it correctly. 

So, I will be back later......


----------



## MrsGB (Oct 30, 2007)

thank you all so much, i really appreciate the help.  Uncle Bob, you are very funny, the Mr puts up with me too so its a match made in heaven.  After all, hes been doing the cooking for the last 6 years.   

Chef June, I am not against using the top of the stove at all. I am open to that. 
I worry a lot about the chicken being too dry also. 

Bilby- I will check out those sites,thank you.  Your recipe looks good as well. 
I also have to go back to the recipe a thousand times to reread it.  Maybe after some practice I wont have to follow recipes as much.  Need to build some confidence first though. 

thank you all again


----------



## bknox (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry So Late!

The easiest chicken I make is whole baked chicken witha dry rub. Your dry rub can be as simple as salt and pepper. Sage, rosemary and other aromatics work well with chicken.

Take one whole chicken and rinse under water and dry. Mix dry rub with oil or melted butter and rub inside and out. Stuffing minced garlic under the skin is really good as well.

Place on a rack or beer can stand.

Cook at 350 until the internal temp is is 180 degrees about 1.5 hours.

Serve with mashed potatoes, corn bread and sweet corn with a side salad.

Doen't get much easier than that and you can make sandwiches, Chicken salad, stock and soup with the leftovers.

Hope this helps,
Bryan


----------



## MrsGB (Oct 30, 2007)

thank you bryan- that sounds very yummy


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2007)

DRUNK CHICKEN

6-8 CHICKEN BREASTS, BONELESS AND SKINLESS
1 CAN CREAM OF MUSHROOM SOUP (I USE FAT FREE)
1 CAN CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP (AGAIN I USE FAT FREE) 
USE THE LARGE CANS IF YOU LIKE MORE GRAVY
1 CANNISTER CHICKEN STOVE TOP STUFFING (THE CORNBREAD STUFFING IS YUMMY TOO)
YOU CAN USE THE BOXED STUFFING , JUST SPRINKLE ON THE CROUTONS AND THEN COVER THEM ON TOP WITH THE SEASONING PACK
BLUSH WINE (I USE THE CHEAPEST ONE, COMES IN A CARDBOARD MILK CONTAINER or Apple juice or chicken broth

MIX TOGETHER CREAM OF MUSHROOM AND CHICKEN SOUP AND SPREAD ONE HALF OF THE SOUP MIXTURE IN THE BOTTOM OF A 9X13 BAKING DISH

PLACE THE CHICKEN ON TOP OF THE SOUP MIXTURE

COVER THE CHICKEN BREAST WITH REMAINING HALF OF SOUP MIXTURE

COVER CHICKEN AND SOUP WITH STUFFING MIX, (I POUR ABOUT AN INCH WORTH OVER THE CHICKEN, YOU CAN POUR AS MUCH OR AS LITTLE AS YOU WANT! JUST MAKE SURE YOU CAN'T SEE ANY OF THE SOUP MIXTURE.

SATURATE STUFFING MIX WITH WINE. (MAKE SURE IT IS WELL SATURATED OR IT WILL BURN)

BAKE FOR 45 MINUTE TO ONE HOUR, UNTIL CHICKEN IS DONE. CHECK TO MAKE SURE YOUR STUFFING ISN'T BURNING, IF IT IS BROWNING TOO QUICK, COVER LOOSELY WITH FOIL
 
 
 
Enjoy!   
I think it's great that you want
to cook for hubby and the kids!!!


----------



## MrsGB (Oct 30, 2007)

this sounds delicious, thank you.  we have made something like this before but not with wine.  we must try this. hubby isnt crazy about mushroom though... can you recommend another cream of soup that you think would go well with this?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2007)

You can use another cream of chicken or cream of celery.

And I always use apple juice instead of the wine.

smiles,T


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2007)

Here ya go Miss GB.........

1 Bone-in chicken breast per person.
2 Cans Cream of Mushroom soup
2 Soup Cans of Buttermilk + some for coating. 
Flour
S&P (Seasonings)

Remove Skin from chicken. Brine for a couple of hours. (Optional)
Melt 3 or 4 Tablespoons of butter in a 9 X 13 baking dish
Dip each chicken breast in butter milk, then into (whatever makes you happy) seasoned flour! Place each piece of chicken in the baking dish and bake at 350* for 30 Minutes. Turn the chicken, and bake for 10-15 minutes more. Mix 2 cans of Cream of Mushroom soup with two cans of butter milk and pour over chicken. Bake for an addtional 10 minutes. Serve each breast along side fluffy white rice with gravy/sauce over all. 

2 cans of Soup & Buttermilk will work for about 4 or 5 servings. Ya don't want to run short of this stuff. Use 3 cans of each if in doubt.

So... easy and simple chicken with a sauce/gravy and a starch side dish! 

Note: Do *not* serve with a few dashes of Louisiana Hot Sauce on the rice and chicken. They will want seconds, and you'll run out of food! 


Enjoy!


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a simple chicken recipe that my mother's good friend sent me in a recipe exchange a few weeks ago.  She said this is one of her crowd pleasers.

*Party Chicken*

Ingredients:
1 jar dried beef
8 boned chicken breast
8 slices bacon
1/2 pint sour cream
1 can cream of celery soup

Directions:

Preheat oven to 325

1. Using a paper towel dab in some butter and lightly grease a 9x13" baking casserole dish.  Just enough so that nothing sticks to the bottom.

2. Line the bottom of the greased casserole dish with the dried beef.

3. Wrap each piece of chicken with a slice of bacon and set on top of the dried beef 

4. In a small bowl mix together the sour cream and cream of celery soup
   "You can double the sour cream and celery soup if you want more sauce"

5. Pour the sauce over the chicken

6. keep the casserole dish uncovered and put into the oven for 2 hours.

This is great served over wild rice


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 30, 2007)

MrsGB said:


> Chef June, I am not against using the top of the stove at all. I am open to that.
> I worry a lot about the chicken being too dry also.
> 
> thank you all again


 
Okay then, here's my favorite chicken breast recipe, made on top the stove, and the easy-peasy Perfect Roast Chicken. Follow all the steps (numerous but easy) to the best roast chicken you've ever eaten. and No Brine! 

*Chicken Breasts with Wild Mushrooms*

This is one of the most impressive—and easiest—chicken dishes I know. If you can’t find wild mushrooms, try substituting the domestic variety and squeeze a little lemon juice on them as you sauté them. I can’t imagine this dish without the Crème Fraîche, but if you’re on a low cholesterol diet, leave it out. One of my good friends tried it and likes the dish just as well that way!

6 servings

3 whole chicken breasts
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
12 ounces mixed wild mushrooms, sliced (choose chanterelles, cèpes, shiitake, portobello, cremini)
3 large cloves garlic, minced
¾ cup chicken stock
3 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
1/3 cup crème fraîche (see Basics)
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

1. Bone, skin and split the chicken breasts (see Basics). Put them between 2 sheets of waxed paper and pound with a cleaver, mallet or the bottom of a heavy saucepan, until each is about 1/8” thick. (Reserve the bones for stock.)
2. Pour the olive oil into a warmed sauté pan set over medium heat. Add mushrooms and sauté. Add garlic and let it soften, but do not brown.
3. Remove the mushrooms and garlic from the sauté pan and set aside.
Raise the heat. When the oil is very hot but NOT smoking, add the chicken breasts and brown quickly on both sides.
4. Return mushrooms and garlic to the pan. Add thyme and chicken stock.
Reduce heat. Cover and simmer for about 8 minutes. Remove lid and raise heat to reduce liquid in pan to about 5 tablespoons Reduce heat and add 1/3 cup crème fraîche. Do not boil. Taste and add salt and pepper to taste. Serve at once on warmed plates.

*Perfect Roast Chicken*

”If you can roast a chicken, you can serve 'Sunday Dinner' to ANYone ­ even the Queen of England!” That's what my mother told me when I was a little girl, and I still believe it's true. A properly roasted chicken is so easy to prepare, and always SO delicious ­ brown, crispy skin and juicy, succulent meat. And it makes the house smell SO good! 
6 to 8 servings, depending upon what you serve with it

1 free-range roasting chicken (5 to 6 pounds)
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
Sea salt & freshly ground pepper to taste
2 whole heads plump fresh garlic, unpeeled, cut in half horizontally
several sprigs of fresh rosemary
several sprigs of fresh thyme
several sprigs of fresh marjoram
several sprigs of fresh lavender greens (if you can find a plant)
1 cup cold water or white wine (to baste the chicken)

1. Heat the oven to 375 degrees F. Start by rinsing the chicken inside and out with cold running water. Drain it well and dry inside and out with paper towels. Make a mixture of about 2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper and 1 tablespoon of coarse sea salt in a small bowl. Place the bowl alongside a shallow 9 x 14-inch roasting pan. Put the olive oil in the pan and distribute evenly. You will also need a 3-foot length of kitchen string.
2. Put the chicken into the pan and turn to coat well with the olive oil. Season it generously, inside and out with salt and pepper. Put about half of the herbs inside the cavity. Truss with string.
3. Place the chicken on its side in the pan. Put the halved garlic heads (cut side up) and the remainder of the herbs into the pan alongside the chicken. Place the pan on a rack in the center of the oven and roast, uncovered, for 20 minutes. Baste the chicken with the water and roast for another 25 minutes. Baste again ­ this time with the juices in the pan— turn the chicken to the other side, and repeat the process. This will take a total of 90 minutes roasting time. By this time the skin should be a deep golden color. Test to see if the juices run clear when you pierce a thigh with the point of a knife.
4. Remove the pan from the oven and transfer the chicken to a platter on which you have placed an overturned salad plate. Place the chicken at an angle against the edge of the plate with its tail in the air. (This retains moisture because the juices flow down through the breast meat.) Cover the chicken loosely with foil. Let it rest for at least 10 minutes or up to 30 minutes. The chicken will continue to cook as it rests. Reserve the roasted garlic to serve with the chicken.
5. _To prepare a sauce,_ remove the herbs from the pan and skim as much fat as possible from the pan juices. Place the roasting pan over medium heat and scrape up any brown bits that cling to the bottom. Cook for 2 to 3 minutes, scraping and stirring until the liquid is almost caramelized. Do not let it burn. Spoon off and discard any excess fat. Add several tablespoons cold water to deglaze (hot water would cloud the sauce), and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer until thickened, about 5 minutes.
6. While the sauce is cooking, carve the chicken and arrange it on a warmed serving platter along with the garlic.
7. Strain the sauce through a fine-mesh sieve and pour into a sauceboat.
Serve immediately with the chicken and the halved heads of garlic.

_Wine Tip: _Serve a silky, fragrant red wine with this dish, such as a Volnay from Burgundy, or a Pinot Noir from Oregon's Willamette Valley.


----------



## Caine (Oct 30, 2007)

This is the simple version of Roman Chicken. The recipe Giada DeLaurentis uses is WAY too complicated!

*POLLO ROMANO

*​1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil 
2 ounces pancetta (or bacon), finely chopped 
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
1 (3 1/2 to 4 pound) chicken, cut into 8 pieces  
1/2 cup dry white wine 
1 (16-ounce) can diced tomatoes and the juice 
2 green bell peppers, seeded and cut into strips 
2 red bell peppers, seeded and cut into strips 
Salt and pepper 

In a 5 or 6 quart saute pan, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the pancetta and cook slowly to render the fat. Remove all but 4 tablespoons of the fat-oil mixture from the pan and add the garlic and chicken, cooking until chicken and garlic begin to brown. Add the wine and cook 5 minutes. Add the tomatoes and peppers, season with salt and pepper to taste and simmer, uncovered, 45 minutes, until the chicken is cooked through.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2007)

This is one of my favorite cold-weather dinners.

*Skillet Herb-Roasted Chicken*

Ingredients:

1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 tsp. ground dried sage leaves
1/2 tsp. crushed dried thyme leaves
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts or 8 skinless, boneless chicken thighs
1 tbsp. butter
1 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/2 cup water
4 cups hot cooked rice

Mix flour, sage and thyme in a shallow bowl. Dredge chicken with flour mixture.

Heat butter and oil in skillet over medium-high heat. Add chicken and brown well on both sides, about 3 minutes per side.

Mix soup and water. Push chicken to one side of the skillet and add the soup/water mixture. Scrape up browned bits in bottom of pan. Place chicken evenly around the pan again and spoon sauce over chicken; simmer for 15 minutes or till chicken is cooked through. Serve sauce over chicken with rice. Serves 4.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 31, 2007)

{{{{{{MrsGB}}}}}}

Soak the chicken breasts for 3 days in buttermilk.  
Remove from buttermilk.
Marinate in equal parts pineapple juice, teriyaki sauce, and white wine (if you don't have teriyaki use soy sauce, a bit of sesame oil, and some brown sugar) for 24 hours.  Oh, you can toss in a bit of fresh garlic and fresh ginger if you want to.

Brown in skillet then finish in 375 degree oven for about 20 minutes.  Just slit one to check for doneness (let rest first for about 5 minutes before checking though - this will allow the juices to soak back into the chicken and not spill out, leaving the chicken dry).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Use pretty much equal parts white vinegar and soy sauce along with a bay leaf, some whole peppercorns, and about 4 smooshed whole cloves of garlic.  Just make sure there is enough liquid to almost cover chicken - turn chicken over halfway if need be.  Bone in makes the juiciest chicken for this dish.  Once done brown chicken in skillet - use sauce over rice or a lo mein-type noodle.  Top with chopped spring onions (green part) and a sprinkling of sesame seeds and if you like the taste, which I do, another drizzle of sesame oil.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
My son's favorite:

Take chicken pieces and coat with French's mustard - sprinkle with paprika, bake until done.


----------



## momerlyn (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Mrs GB! Imagine meeting you here...

Here is a super-cinchy recipe my kids loved when they were Rachel's age... and they still do...

Brown boneless skinless recipes in a little olive oil. Add one envelope of chicken noodle soup mix and enough water to make a gravy, about 1/2 a cup. Adjust as necessary. Cook until the chicken juices run clear (just press the fattest one with a fork and watch), about 15-20 minutes, depending on how long you let them brown. Or just cut one open and make sure it's not pink.

That's it! There are endless variations of this... sometimes I would throw in some veggies to make a one-dish meal. Sometimes I would season the oil with garlic and/or onions before putting in the chix boobs. Sometimes I would season the chix first. But do NOT add more salt... there is plenty in the soup!

XO to my favorite grand niece and neph!

Aunty M


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2007)

Easy Chicken and Rice

3 lb. whole frying chicken
1 c. brown rice
2 c. water
1/2 t salt
1 1/2 T. butter
3 T. parsley
1/4 t. pepper

optionals:
1/2 c. chopped onions, celery, green peppers, nuts, unsweetened pineapple

Place rice, water, salt, butter and parsley in a 4 quart casserole. Stir and bring to a boil. Salt and pepper the chicken. Lay chicken on top of the rice. Lower heat to simmer, cover tightly and cook 45 to 60 minutes, until water is absorbed and chicken is tender. If using the optional, saute veggies and add to rice before serving. 

This recipe comes from my absolute favorite cookbook, Whole Foods for the Whole Family. I recently looked online for this book and Amazon.com was asking about $60. The price is about $19. to purchase it directly from the authors, the La Leche League's website.
LLLI | Nutrition

Good luck!


----------



## cheftom (Oct 31, 2007)

Quick & Easy Cheesy Chicken & Rice Casserole

1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 1/3 cups water
3/4 cup uncooked long-grain white rice
2 cups mixed vegetables
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
4 boneless chicken breast halves
1/2 cup reduced fat shredded cheddar cheese


 Combine soup, water, rice, vegetables and onion powder in a 12″x8″ shallow baking dish.
Top with chicken.  Season with salt and pepper.  Cover.
Bake at 375 degrees F for 45 minutes or until cooked.  Top with cheese.
 4 Servings


----------



## Alix (Oct 31, 2007)

Creamy lemon chicken. 

Parmesan chicken is also a favorite around here. Mix together 1/2 cup fine bread crumbs and 1/2 cup of parmesan cheese (use Kraft, it works better than the fresh stuff in this recipe). In a flat bottom bowl, melt some butter (1/3 cup ish) and put in some crushed garlic, about 1tbsp worcestershire sauce and 1 tbsp dijon mustard. Drag the thawed and patted dry chicken breast through the liquid mixture and then dip in the bread crumb mixture, place in casserole dish. (If you have extra crumbs put them in a ziploc in the freezer for next time.) If you have leftover liquid, drizzle it over the breasts in the casserole dish. Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes and serve with rice or pasta.

Our other favorite is Chicken Cacciatore and man is that one fast and easy meal. Kids love it. Use either chicken breast or deboned thighs. Place in casserole dish, sprinkle brown sugar on each piece of meat. (about 1 tsp each) In a small bowl, mixe together 1 can tomato soup, and fill can with salsa and add to soup, toss in some oregano and basil and stir til blended. Spoon over the meat, and be generous. Sprinkle lots of mozzarella over all, cover and bake for 40 minutes or so. When there is only 5-10 minutes left, uncover and sprinkle more cheese on. The original cheese will have melted into the sauce and this last bit is to just brown up a bit while you toss the salad and serve up. Serve with pasta, the sauce is excellent with it.


----------



## Angie (Oct 31, 2007)

We take some bonleess/skinless chicken breasts or tenders, bake in a parchement paper packet with oil, lemon juice, onions (I carmalize first), black pepper, and seasoning salt....delicious.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 31, 2007)

Another one - chicken tenders work best or cut chicken breasts in "fingers".

Crush melba toast and season wtih garlic powder, salt, pepper, favorite dried herbs (parsley, marjoram, a little thyme is what I like).  Coat chicken in egg white then dip in coating mixture.  Fry in some olive oil and a bit of butter until done.  

I really over-season my coating as it then gives some good flavor to each bite.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 31, 2007)

> I really over-season my coating as it then gives some good flavor to each bite.


Will you share what seasonings you put into your coating?  Always looking for new ideas....  (I'm a "Brain-Picker!")


----------



## Caine (Oct 31, 2007)

cheftom said:


> Quick & Easy Cheesy Chicken & Rice Casserole


 
Didn't I see this on a TV commercial?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 31, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> Will you share what seasonings you put into your coating?  Always looking for new ideas....  (I'm a "Brain-Picker!")



That's a good question ChefJune - I more or less open the spice cupboard and grab.  Standards are garlic powder, onion powder, fried chicken seasoning (McCormick), thyme, parsley, kosher salt, pepper - and sometimes marjoram, rosemary, poultry seasoning, oregano - - - - I mix these in with my melba crumbs.  There could be more stuff I mix in but I can't think of them at the moment.

It's nothing earth-shattering or even different, really.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a few I've posted in the past.  They're all pretty quick and easy.  Good luck!

Balsamic Rosemary Chicken Breasts

Easy Parmesan Garlic Chicken

BBQ Chicken Casserole

If you have a little time to prep and cook ahead, this actually is a quick recipe because you have a couple dinners' worth to freeze, too.  It's great with rice or pasta!
Chicken Scampi

And the easiest is probably Speedy Mexican Chicken:

Mix together equal parts of sour cream (need to use regular, not low fat) and salsa.  I usually do a cup of each.  If the salsa is runny, drain it a bit.

Place skinless boneless chicken breasts in a pan sprayed with non-stick spray and top with the salsa mixture.  Top with shredded cheddar cheese and bake at 400 for about 30 minutes, or until chicken is tender (depends on how thick the pieces are--for thinner, go more for 20 minutes, thicker, closer to 30).  

Let sit for a few minutes and serve with rice.


----------



## MrsGB (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone- 
I've had trouble finding the time to get back here since Tuesday when I made the drunken chicken, thanks pds, it was so good.  I have checked out all of your ideas and love them. Ill be trying things from this thread over the next few weeks. Ill let you know how they turn out.  This weekend I am learning how to make my Moms spaghetti sauce. YUM. She is a little Irish lady who makes killer Italian food.  

I really appreciate all of your responses.  Thank you again.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2007)

MrsGB said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I've had trouble finding the time to get back here since Tuesday when I made the drunken chicken, thanks pds, it was so good. I have checked out all of your ideas and love them. Ill be trying things from this thread over the next few weeks. Ill let you know how they turn out. This weekend I am learning how to make my Moms spaghetti sauce. YUM. She is a little Irish lady who makes killer Italian food.
> 
> I really appreciate all of your responses. Thank you again.


 

I'm glad you liked it.
We haven't had it in a long time... I'll have to make it again soon.


----------



## Flourgirl (Nov 5, 2007)

Caine said:


> This is the simple version of Roman Chicken. The recipe Giada DeLaurentis uses is WAY too complicated!
> 
> 
> *POLLO ROMANO*
> ...


 
I'm going to make this recipe this week~ thanks for posting it!
Excellent topic!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 6, 2007)

MrsGB said:


> Im fairly new to cooking and Im looking for easy, quick and yummy chicken recipes with step by step instructions to get me ramped up.
> 
> Things with 3 chicken breasts in a baking dish with something crunchy or a yummy sauce, and a side dish.
> 
> ...



tr y kraft.com they always have good easy recipes


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 7, 2007)

It's a whole chicken recipe but beer can chicken!!! We made 4 at once on the grill for Labor day, I tried it in the oven last week because it was too cold for me to go look at the grill. Such a freeze baby, I don't know why I live here.

Anyway epicurious has a good one with a really easy dry rub. MM I think I better go buy a chicken today!


----------



## Don62 (Nov 7, 2007)

The EASIEST I've found is to put chicken breasts, thighs or whatever, in heavy tin foil. Add lots of SPICEY Itallian dressing. Cook at the normal oven temps and times. It takes just a minute to prepare and is guaranteed to be tender, moist, and succulent every time. Even do it on the grill in its foil pack. Or...leave out the spicey Itallian and add a stick of butter and whatever veggies you want. Corn, carrots, mushrooms, etc. were my favorite.

Don


----------



## sage™ (Nov 11, 2007)

Rice Crispy Chicken

my family and friends love this and so do I since i make this fairly often I buy a box of crispy rice cereal and grate a whole box of cereal in the blender and then store it in a zip bag in the freezer to have on hand.

chicken breasts..skinless  I use the split breats with bones (can use boneless)
1 stick of butter
crushed rice crispies

melt butter in a bowl or pan a little bigger than a piece of chicken..let it cool a little. Then put a piece of chicken in the melted butter to coat then roll in crushed rice crispies and put in 9x13 baking dish. After you have coated all the chicken you can drizzle any remaining butter over it and sprinkle more of the coating over it if you want.  Bake at 350 for 45 mins to an hour..or till done.

I usually brine chicken in salt water a few hours before cooking it. You can add salt to the butter if you like. I have added garlic power to the butter sometimes too.


----------



## letscook (Nov 11, 2007)

This recipe came from a friend of a friend of friend -- you know how that works. 

Salsa Chicken

In a Crockpot
Place chicken breasts (4-6) in the bottom of the crock pot. Then mix 1 can black beans, 1 jar of salsa, 1 can of corn and 1 taco seasoning packet in large bowl. Pour over chicken and let the crockpot go. 
HIGH- 3-4 HRS. 
One hour before serving -mix in 1 cup of brown rice. or white.
Note :
I always serve the rice on the side instead.  I have avacodos, shredded cheese, sour cream  for topping.  
If you have any leftovers. shredd the chicken add some of the beans corn and rice heat it up ,and then  wrap it up in a tortilla .   great for lunch the next day.
some times I add 1/2 cup of sour cream to the crockpot when it done.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 11, 2007)

*Pantry Chicken*

Chicken, I used Leg Quarters (great sale on them)

Cut up tomatoes (skin them if you want)
and/or
Canned Diced Tomatoes
and/or 
Canned Crushed Tomatoes
and/or
Tomato Paste

Garlic, peeled and smashed

Oregano, Fresh or Dried

Peppers, fresh or frozen, or don't use at all, I don't always have peppers on hand.  Also, and I haven't thrown in any yet, but it probably won't hurt to put in some hot pepper too

Onions, fresh or frozen

Basically, what happened is that I wanted to use up some of the canned product, and I wanted to cook chicken.  So I threw what I had in the pantry, in the pot, looked at it and said, yea, that's the consistency I want.  I washed the chicken and threw it in the pot of tomatoes, put in the spices I wanted to use and put the cover on and let it cook for an hour or an hour in a half.  


I wanted to clean out the pantry and replenish.  In other words, wanted to use stuff up before it expired.  Sales are great, but not worth it if you don't use the product up before it expires.  

Now I made a boo boo when I made this recipe.  The first boo boo was that I didn't write what I threw in there.  Two, I never measure.  Third mistake was feeding it to my husband.  He claimed it tasted like his Dad's Caccitore recipe and now he wants this all the time.  I did my best to remember exactly what I threw in there.   But he's liked whatever I thought I put in there, as long as it's a tomato product, canned or fresh, he's loving it.  Fresh tomatoes are starting to fade out, so I'm gonna have to figure on keeping canned in the pantry, LOTS of canned tomato products cuz I can see him bugging me for this on a cold winter day.    

It sort of winds up like a spaghetti sauce, so I served it over spaghetti. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 12, 2007)

letscook that sounds really good! My last boneless breasts in the crockpot got really dry though, probably just cooked too long. Do they turn out ok at high temp?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2007)

Perfect "fried" chicken every time.  This method, though not the only way to make perfectly juicy chicken, was taught to me by my MOL, a wonderful lady, and it hasn't failed me in 30 years of making meals.  The chicken comes out perfect every time, so tender, and so juicy that it will squirt you in the first bite, so have napkins ready.

Ingredients:
1 whole, cut up chicken
2 eggs
2 cups all-purpose flour
salt
pepper
sage
3 tbs. chicken soup base (optional)
1/8 cup milk
Cooking Oil to fill a frying pan to 3 inches deep

Preheat oven to 375' F.
Preheat the oil in a heavy frying pan.

Beat the milk and eggs together in a shallow bowl to make egg-wash.  Combine the flour, chicken soup base, and pepper in a large platic freezer bag.  Dry the chicken with paper towels.  Coat the chicken with the egg-wash by dipping and turning.  Place the pieces, one at a time, into the bag and shake until coated.  Shake off excess coating and repeat until all pieces are coated.  place the chicken into the hot oil, taking care to not overcrowd the pan, and lightly brown all sides.  Remove and place onto a foil-lined baking sheet.  Put into the oven and bake for 40 minutes.  Remove, lightly salt, and serve with your favorite side dishes.

Here's a killer cole-slaw to go with it.
Ingredients:
1 head green or purple cabbage.
1 onion
3 carrots
1/2 cup Miracle Whip Salad Dressing, or equivalent.
2 tbs. sugar, or Splenda
3/4 cup ice water

Shred the cabbage, carrots, and onion with a box grater, or food processor.  Combine with the salad dressing and sweetener.  Add ice water and stir.  Taste.  Correct the salad dressing, water ratio.  This slaw whould be very juicy, with a bit of sweetness.  It should almost quench you thirst when you eat it, with the full flavor of all ingredients combining in your mouth.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North.


----------



## sage™ (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm gonna try your fried chicken method Goodweed


----------



## cheftom (Nov 20, 2007)

These all sound pretty good !


----------



## *amy* (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to DC, Mrs. GB. Wanted to bump this up as I am always looking for a quick chicken dish as well.

Came across this chicken in vodka sauce with asparagus. See what you think.

Knorr

You could make your own vodka cream sauce ahead to keep on hand for ziti etc. Just a thought.

A quickie I like is chicken brushetta. If you're not opposed to marinating the chicken in bottled zesty Italian dressing, I'll go look up my recipes. (I have a few variations, but for the most part the cooked chicken is topped with freshly diced tomatoes & mozzarella.)

And a couple of Chicken Romanos:

Baked Chicken Romano

Chicken Romano

There are some pretty good-looking recipes here, as well:
Chicken 

Bloody Mary Chicken & Rice


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2007)

*super fast and easy*

put chicken breasts (boneless,skinless? in oven safe pan. 

i buy a pineapple peach salsa and pour that on top , bake for bout 35 or 40 min. sprinkle cheese on top last ten minutes and let it melt. 

very very tasty

babe


----------



## Alix (Oct 31, 2009)

Cornflake chicken

Chicken breast - marinate in 4 tbsp cornstarch and 8 tbsp soy sauce for about an hour. 

1 cup flour
1 egg 
1 cup milk
Mix these into a thick batter and dunk each marinated breast in and then roll in crushed cornflakes.

Fry in some oil til the coating is set and brown on each side. Place in the oven to finish cooking.


----------

